# Windshield Sun Shade Advice



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

There was another topic about this recently, but I bought this one and used it in Phoenix, AZ area when it was around 110-115 during the day. I liked it, and really liked the quality/look as opposed to some of the cheaper ones.

I'm not 100% into the color options, but I went with the blue color and it's fine.

http://www.amazon.com/Covercraft-UVS100-Windshield-Sunshade-Chevrolet/dp/B007V2EC18


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

That one or look into Weathertech, on their site they sell a custom cut sun shade for the Cruze too, and since it's weathertech I'm sure the quality is high


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hate to revive an old thread but thought with warmer weather approaching this might be helpful to others. I have bought two different cheap windshield sunshades that were suppose to fit the cruze, however both have been a bit too narrow and not tall enough. Allot of the comments on the UVS100 on amazon link above seems others keep finding the same problem. 

Decided even though it was allot of money to buy the covercraft UVS100, all I can say is wow this is a much higher quality product than any of the previous sun shades I have bought. Made in the USA and has a US patent on their heat-shield technology. There is a 1/4-1/2 inch gap on each edge and a larger one around the mirror, overall it is covering about 98% of the window.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Window vents are practically a necessity, so you can crack all four windows down in case it rains.

Black was the color of choice for my 88 Supra, but learned the hard way, least I could open those two wide doors and the hatch to cool it down. Other vehicles since then, including the Cruze have been white with a light colored interior, what a huge difference.

Thought the roof AC on my motorhome was poor, but passed all the vent temp specs.  Problem was that huge windshield in the front, so when camping, park away from that setting sun. Well up here, morning sun isn't bad, but afternoon into the evening, that is when it really gets hot. 

What color is your Cruze?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> What color is your Cruze?


My cruze is blue granite metallic(light blue/grey). Problem is I have a black interior so any time sitting in the sun at I'm getting into a 110F+ degree car. I have weathertech vent visors on all 4 windows so I can let out some of that heat, but without a good front window shade the dash still gets to 100F+ easily. 

When the dash is so hot, takes a 15 minute drive with the AC on full blast just to cool off the inside. With the shade installed and the vents on all 4 windows I can get into the car and have a cool car in under 5 minutes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My cruze is blue granite metallic(light blue/grey). Problem is I have a black interior so any time sitting in the sun at I'm getting into a 110F+ degree car. I have weathertech vent visors on all 4 windows so I can let out some of that heat, but without a good front window shade the dash still gets to 100F+ easily.
> 
> When the dash is so hot, takes a 15 minute drive with the AC on full blast just to cool off the inside. With the shade installed and the vents on all 4 windows I can get into the car and have a cool car in under 5 minutes.


Try a black one 

I'll have to take a look at this sunshade - mines a cheap 2 parter that doesn't insulate well, although it does fit well.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Hate to revive an old thread but thought with warmer weather approaching this might be helpful to others. I have bought two different cheap windshield sunshades that were suppose to fit the cruze, however both have been a bit too narrow and not tall enough. Allot of the comments on the UVS100 on amazon link above seems others keep finding the same problem.
> 
> Decided even though it was allot of money to buy the covercraft UVS100, all I can say is wow this is a much higher quality product than any of the previous sun shades I have bought. Made in the USA and has a US patent on their heat-shield technology. There is a 1/4-1/2 inch gap on each edge and a larger one around the mirror, overall it is covering about 98% of the window.
> View attachment 147081
> ...


Nice! That's the exact one I have. I love it  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My cruze is blue granite metallic(light blue/grey). Problem is I have a black interior so any time sitting in the sun at I'm getting into a 110F+ degree car. I have weathertech vent visors on all 4 windows so I can let out some of that heat, but without a good front window shade the dash still gets to 100F+ easily.
> 
> When the dash is so hot, takes a 15 minute drive with the AC on full blast just to cool off the inside. With the shade installed and the vents on all 4 windows I can get into the car and have a cool car in under 5 minutes.


Interesting comment on the dash temperature - that would also explain some of the high forced air temps I get.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Hate to revive an old thread but thought with warmer weather approaching this might be helpful to others. I have bought two different cheap windshield sunshades that were suppose to fit the cruze, however both have been a bit too narrow and not tall enough. Allot of the comments on the UVS100 on amazon link above seems others keep finding the same problem.
> 
> Decided even though it was allot of money to buy the covercraft UVS100, all I can say is wow this is a much higher quality product than any of the previous sun shades I have bought. Made in the USA and has a US patent on their heat-shield technology. There is a 1/4-1/2 inch gap on each edge and a larger one around the mirror, overall it is covering about 98% of the window.
> View attachment 147081
> ...


Got a link to this sunscreen? With a black car I do want one but haven't found one that fits properly.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

windscreens help but I dont think a whole lot because you are just reflecting the heat between the screen and the windshield so you get a pocket of heat and your windshield gets hotter because now its getting twice the IR.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

if you velcro it to the outside then you would help a ton


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought a cheap one $4 that I have used 2 times & it fits pretty good. I have to put the sun visors down to hold it good.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> windscreens help but I dont think a whole lot because you are just reflecting the heat between the screen and the windshield so you get a pocket of heat and your windshield gets hotter because now its getting twice the IR.


But a hot windshield is cooled by the passing breeze. And the hot air can be gotten rid of easily. If your dash gets hot, the A/C is going to be worthless.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am not sold on them and never will be. I remember my buddies mom had a blue mercury version of the taurs in the 80s and she always used it, we came out of hershey park for lunch and she took it down and let us in and I remember that car being that hottest thing I have ever been in to this day.... I cant still feel the heat lol.

a. you are assuming a breeze
b. glass takes for ever to transfer heat 
c. you cant use it while you are driving

IMO put it on the outside of the windshield and it will work fantastic!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> IMO put it on the outside of the windshield and it will work fantastic!


It will work better on the outside, but I still say you're better off with it inside than not at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> windscreens help but I dont think a whole lot because you are just reflecting the heat between the screen and the windshield so you get a pocket of heat and your windshield gets hotter because now its getting twice the IR.


That is the problem with the poor fitting ones that fold I had with the cruze. As soon as one of those fold collapses in all that heat dumps into the interior. The UVS 100 is made of a stiff material and fits so well there is less than a inch between the windshield and the heat shield. Besides being reflective it has allot more insulating value than those cheap ones, It weights 2.9lbs!

This fits so good you don't even need to flip down the visors to hold in place.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Got a link to this sunscreen? With a black car I do want one but haven't found one that fits properly.


I bought on amazon, the link above Jukebox Juliet posted.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Covercraft makes the OEM sunscreen for my BMW 740i. Found one on eBay for $50. The thick screen and tight fit provide great heat block, plan to buy one for my CTD.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The only way to go. I have the CoverCraft one, as well. Love it.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I got the Weathertech. It fits good. Snug all around and it stays up by it's self. Here are a few shots.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> I got the Weathertech. It fits good. Snug all around and it stays up by it's self. Here are a few shots.


 How are you liking the weathertech sunshade? it looks like it fits better than the rest of the ones on the market.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

I bought this one for the cruze, as well as installing a light tint on the front windshield, works great! and has that snug fit! 

Amazon.com: Sunshade for CHEVROLET CRUZE 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 HEATSHIELD Brand Windshield Sunshade #1286: Automotive


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I got the weather tech one over the weekend, doesn't fit as well as yours, but I haven't tried that hard yet, just slapped it in there. I gotta take a better look at it when I put it in one of these times.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Bought the Covercraft UVS100 for both the Cruze and the Cobalt last year, and they work excellent and fit great. The Cav has a much cheaper one from the store, and the difference is quite apparent.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually I bought one as well just bought the one jukebox Juliet posted in the Amazon like shipping was hella quick and it fits pretty perfect


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking for a cheapie one ($10 range). Suggestions?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Bump &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56851;&#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56850;
If not, I'll just coat some garbage cardboard, with aluminum foil.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> Looking for a cheapie one ($10 range). Suggestions?


if you are looking for cheap here is a link to an ebay search
windshield sun shade cars | eBay

i have the weathertech one i had in my impala i paid like $40 for it and it works fine its like 9 years old and is still in good shape.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Covercraft Sun Shade - Custom Fit Car Sun Shades + FREE SHIPPING!
The Covercraft one is a Rock Star. It seriously keeps the temps down in my car here in Phoenix. It's durable to - been using mine since 2015.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> if you are looking for cheap here is a link to an ebay search
> windshield sun shade cars | eBay
> 
> i have the weathertech one i had in my impala i paid like $40 for it and it works fine its like 9 years old and is still in good shape.


Thanks!
I never saw that option of selecting my vehicle, when I looked for one on Ebay!
I think i'll try out this one:
5x Car front Rear Windshield Side Window Sun Shade Screen Visor Shield Cover

I don't want to pay for a $35+ one, because I have a dashcam, and Cellphone mount sucked on my windshield, so I'll probably have to manually cut a piece out of the front shield!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Covercraft gets my vote!


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I went with a $11 cheapie: 
5x Car front Rear Windshield Side Window Sun Shade Screen Visor Shield Cover | eBay

1- It is cheap,
2- It works!

Not sure what more I'd want.
It covers about 95% of the windshield, horizontal as vertical.
The side shields where slightly taller than the rear passenger windows, but that's actually a good thing, as they stay on the window without suckers.
Only bad thing is when someone lowers the window, these things probably will go flying out!

2 of them fit the rear as well (with suckers).
Since I have 4 suckers left over, the rear ones can be fit with 4 window suckers each, which adds to stability.
I can still see through them, much cheaper than tinting.


----------

